# Interessieren Sie sich für die Fußball-Bundesliga?



## Administrator (12. August 2006)

*Interessieren Sie sich für die Fußball-Bundesliga?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Phade (12. August 2006)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für die Fußball-Bundesliga?*

ts... erste Liga   



Spoiler



Ich werde dieses Jahr die 2. verfolgen, dann wieder ein Jahre die erste, dann wieder... na, welcher Verein?


----------



## Freezeman (12. August 2006)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für die Fußball-Bundesliga?*



			
				Phade am 12.08.2006 16:46 schrieb:
			
		

> ts... erste Liga
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geißbock wa?


----------



## N8Mensch (12. August 2006)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für die Fußball-Bundesliga?*



			
				Freezeman am 12.08.2006 17:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Phade am 12.08.2006 16:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Morgen müsste doch noch der SV WerderBremen spielen, oder? Kann in der TV-Zeitschrift nix finden, müsste doch auch übertragen werden im "freeTV"


----------



## Freezeman (12. August 2006)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für die Fußball-Bundesliga?*



			
				N8Mensch am 12.08.2006 17:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Freezeman am 12.08.2006 17:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kommt aufm DSF als Zusammenfassung. Mit Bundesliga-Liveübertragung im freeTV hat es sich erstmal...


----------



## ananas45 (12. August 2006)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für die Fußball-Bundesliga?*

ju


----------



## Danielovitch (12. August 2006)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für die Fußball-Bundesliga?*

[X] Ja, sehr. 

Welche Mädchen kreuzen denn hier "Nein" an?


----------



## Phade (12. August 2006)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für die Fußball-Bundesliga?*



			
				Freezeman am 12.08.2006 17:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Phade am 12.08.2006 16:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





exakt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. August 2006)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für die Fußball-Bundesliga?*

Na klar interessiere ich mich dafür. Und nicht nur für die Bundesliga, sondern alles was mit Fussball zu tun hat. Schaue auch die spanische Primera Division, die englische Premiere League, die italienische Serie A und die ganzen anderen Ligen.Dazu kommt dann noch Uefa-Pokal, Champions League, die Spiele der Nationalmannschaft, EM / WM. Bin halt ein Fussballverrückter, für mich ist Fussball jedenfalls das Geilste, dass es gibt


----------



## N8Mensch (12. August 2006)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für die Fußball-Bundesliga?*



			
				Freezeman am 12.08.2006 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt aufm DSF als Zusammenfassung. Mit Bundesliga-Liveübertragung im freeTV hat es sich erstmal...


 :-o  Das ist aber enttäuschend. Es wurde doch angekündigt, dass der erste Spieltag gezeigt wird.   .
Hätte gerne den Spieler des Jahres, Träger des golden Schuhs und Halter der Torkanone gesehen


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. August 2006)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für die Fußball-Bundesliga?*

[X] Nö, kein Interesse. War froh, als die WM vorbei war.


----------



## N8Mensch (12. August 2006)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für die Fußball-Bundesliga?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 12.08.2006 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] Nö, kein Interesse. War froh, als die WM vorbei war.


Wusste gar nicht, dass du ein Mädchen bist    :-o  . Obwohl ich es am Namen hätte erkennen müssen....


----------



## MICHI123 (12. August 2006)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für die Fußball-Bundesliga?*

überhaupt garnicht.
nur wm/em/länder spiele wo deutschland spielst interessieren mich, wegen der geilen atmo und so.


----------



## Freezeman (12. August 2006)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für die Fußball-Bundesliga?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 12.08.2006 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Na klar interessiere ich mich dafür. Und nicht nur für die Bundesliga...



Dito, nicht umsonst führen wir beide beim PCG-Kicktipp 

PS: Du solltest mehr Vertrauen zum FCB haben


----------



## SteveatMC (13. August 2006)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für die Fußball-Bundesliga?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 12.08.2006 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] Nö, kein Interesse. War froh, als die WM vorbei war.



Naja, die WM habe ich schon verfolgt, musste aber feststellen, dass ich mir NIE wieder 90 Minuten Fußball antun werde, weil es einfach stinklangweilig ist, wenn es am Ende 0:0 endet.

Und Bundesliga heißt für mich: Alle spielen und am Ende spielen alle für die ollen Bayern. Ergo: [X]Nein, kein Interesse

Da ist Basketball wesentlich interessanter


----------



## Bonkic (13. August 2006)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für die Fußball-Bundesliga?*



			
				SteveatMC am 13.08.2006 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, die WM habe ich schon verfolgt, musste aber feststellen, dass ich mir NIE wieder 90 Minuten Fußball antun werde, weil es einfach stinklangweilig ist, wenn es am Ende 0:0 endet.




das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen.
es gibt auch grandiose spiele, die 0:0 enden.


----------



## Thomsn (16. August 2006)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für die Fußball-Bundesliga?*

[X] Nein

Alle 2 Jahre die WM und EM im Wechsel reicht meinem Verlangen nach fußballerischer Unterhaltung.


----------



## annon11 (31. August 2006)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für die Fußball-Bundesliga?*

Ich guck mir nur immer die WM an.


----------



## Soki (31. August 2006)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für die Fußball-Bundesliga?*

Bundesliga, bzw. Fussball allgemein interessiert mich wenig. Trotzdem bin ich momentan erster in der PCG-Bundesliga Tipprunde 
http://www3.kicktipp.de/pcgforum/gesamtuebersicht?PHPSESSID=0730653d7635aa66562d3f012d6d17d6


----------

